# Switch from Mainframe to Cloud Technology.



## arindamb (Apr 8, 2012)

Dear All,

This is my first post in this forum. The reason I am posting this concern of mine is to seek your experts guidance and suggestions.
Let me give you a brief background of my profile. I am into IT industry for the last 6 years. The technology on which I am earning my bread and butter is Mainframe. I am presently associated with a global bank and am leading a role of a senior team member. 
I have done couple of certifications during this tenure which are:
IBM DB2 UDB 
ITIL foundation certification.

Considering my role, organization and package I cannot foresee any significant growth in my profile in the years to come. I have never given a serious thought before on changing my technology because there was some growth that I had seen and achieved always. I have seen that opportunities of mainframe professionals get very limited once you reach the mid-career level.

I am presently considering to build my career with cloud computing as it is the upcoming technology. Now, I know that changing of technology in this stage of career always comes with risk. I would like to request you to provide me your valuable advice/suggestions on this thought of mine such that I can take a good decision with significant risk mitigation.

While giving your advice can you please consider on the following points:
a) How much impact will it have on my current profile i.e. do I have to compromise much on the kind of roles and responsibility that I am presently playing?
b) After getting proper training when I will embark in the market for job-hunt, how difficult will it be to get a proper job with 6 years of experience in different technology.

Thanks in advance. Looking forward for your kind response.


----------



## ecm83 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi Arin, cloud computing is the way to go and it is the future in the sense of scalability and low foot print. [Removed links]


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a lot of companies are doing this but let me say that some companies will not handle it properly and it will screw things up.

My company is doing it and the head of IT is an idiot so I am waiting for it to go all wrong and then try and pick up the pieces.


----------



## itxpert7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Since you already know what the future holds for you with current skills set, keep thinking about impact is already impacting your career; you are loosing more time!

Cloud Computing will open unlimited opportunities for you; and you know that. Better start today than tomorrow.

Good Luck!


----------

